# pregnant and lifting a toddler



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
This is a silly question i,m sure, but I just wanted to check
I am 9wks pregnant and have a 2 1/2 year old. She is very heavy and I have to lift her up into her cot ( the sides don't come down) and out of it. Today I lifted her out and I felt a sudden pain in my tummy, which was very sharp. I now have both a aching pain and a cramping/throbbing pain in my tummy There is no bleeding. I know women have been pregnant while looking after their toddlers since time began, but could I have done something  bad or cause a M/C?
When I was pregnant with my dd I kept being told not to lift anything heavy,which I complied with, but this time I cant, have to lift and carry my dd.
Also I seem to be worrying so much this time ( as you can guess from the question above!) Every day I,m convinced that something has gone wrong, that I have had a missed m/c. I had a scan last week as I have been in so much pain and everything was fine. I,ve spoken to my midwife about my fears and she just said well at my age (i,m 42 next month) more can go wrong and if I do m/c then it was just not meant to be.
Mariann


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

you could really do with listening to your body and not lift. Maybe this is the time that you look into putting your little one into a bed, so no lifting is needed, I'm sure she'll love the independance.

As long as the pain is improving and you are listening to your body, then you are doing all of the right things.

Take care x

Oink x


----------

